# Schwinn Super Le Tour 12.2



## fuzzwardo

Thoughts on this model.  I am looking to add an older steel frame road bike to my mix and came across one of these.  From what I have read they seemed to be a good bike in the day.  

http://quadcities.craigslist.org/bik/5363597874.html

This is one I found, is it worth taking a look at?    I realize that I will have to throw some cash at it but just wasn't sure what the market value is like for these.


----------



## Schwinn499

I dig mine. These were a Panasonic built frame. I personally prefer a fillet brazed frame but this was the competitive model for the chicago built Superior in '77. I have to give credit where its do tho. This bike rides great. For the price id be all over it. That one will clean up nice.


----------



## how

fuzzwardo said:


> Thoughts on this model.  I am looking to add an older steel frame road bike to my mix and came across one of these.  From what I have read they seemed to be a good bike in the day.
> 
> http://quadcities.craigslist.org/bik/5363597874.html
> 
> This is one I found, is it worth taking a look at?    I realize that I will have to throw some cash at it but just wasn't sure what the market value is like for these.




Ad states this is a Chicago bike,,,wrong. No Le Tours of any kind were made in Chicago. The first ones were made in Japan. Then for about 2 years Schwinn made some in the Mississippi plant. I have owned a few of both.
Personally I dont like them much. That bike is good at 75 bucks , but not worth anymore. I bought a mint one for 60 bucks, sold it for 120 after cleaning it lubing it and replacing the tires. So I made 30 bucks lol

Here are pics , the black one was made in Mississippi


----------



## Schwinn499

An '83 Le Tour? and a '79 Le Tour III are not quite the same as a SLT 12.2, a few steps down in quality. A small framed chrome SLT 12.2 just sold on the bay for $600+ not to long ago. Id swoop them up all day long for $75.


----------



## Eric Amlie

Agree that $75 is a great price for that bike.
Love your chrome one Cody. I've always liked the look of the white decals on the chrome.


----------



## Eric Amlie

Concerning the comparison between the SLT and the Superior, assuming that the SLT rides similar to the similar Voyageur 11.8, I think my Voyageur 11.8 has a more responsive feel to it than my '77 Superior.


----------



## Metacortex

how said:


> No Le Tours of any kind were made in Chicago.




Schwinn built Le Tours in Chicago for 1979 and 1980. Specific models included the 1979 Le Tour IV and Super Le Tour II, which were renamed as just the Le Tour and Super Le Tour for 1980. They had 18ga 1020 carbon steel lugged frames built in Chicago using a Schwinn "Torch-brazed" process:








After being built in Chicago for only two years, Le Tour production was moved back to Japan in 1981.


----------



## fuzzwardo

Thanks for the responses guys.   I am on the fence about it right now but seems like  I wouldn't get hurt too bad at that price.   From the pic, does anything appear to be non stock?   I had someone tell me that the fork and the deraileurs weren't original.


----------



## Schwinn499

fuzzwardo said:


> Thanks for the responses guys.   I am on the fence about it right now but seems like  I wouldn't get hurt too bad at that price.   From the pic, does anything appear to be non stock?   I had someone tell me that the fork and the deraileurs weren't original.




Everything looks OG to me minus the seat...the fork looks funny cause its really dirty but it's the correct one. The derailleurs are correct as well.


----------



## fuzzwardo

Ended up picking this up for $60.  Ended up having to put tubes and tires on it and working on new bar tape and some different brake levers as well as new cables.   I threw on a different seat and pedals I had laying around.  Other than being super dirty, it only has a few scratches and scuffs.  I think it was well  worth the money.   Now will just have to wait for a decent day to test it out and see how it rides.  May throw it on the trainer for a while to pass the time.  UPDATE.... Didn't do well on the trainer,  lol.  May have to change out the skewers, started to fall off


----------



## Dale Alan

Congrats,that is a nice one .You did fine for a 60 dollar bike.Putting it on the trainer will surely let you know how it fits and you can get it dialed in as you go.


----------

